# Schriftfarbe ändern (JFrame, JMenu etc)



## dFX (9. Dez 2005)

grüß euch alle zusammen,

ich bin es schon wieder mit meinen stupiden fragen, aber weder
google noch das forum konten mir antworten geben (oder ich
hab schlecht gesucht =)

auf jden fall würde ich gerne die schriftfarbe des titel meines
jframes ändern, finde aber keine funktion die das tut.

das gleiche gilt für das jmenu und jmenuitem.


ich freu mich über jede antwort =)


cu
dorian


----------



## André Uhres (9. Dez 2005)

Für das JMenu und JMenuItem: setBackground(..), setForeground(..)
Für Titlebar: ich kenne nur diese Möglichkeit die Schrift zu ändern:

```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Example {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        JFrame.setDefaultLookAndFeelDecorated(true);
        JFrame frame = new JFrame("Example");
        frame.add(new JLabel("Test"));
        Font font = new Font("Comic Sans MS", Font.PLAIN, 16);
        JComponent comp = frame.getLayeredPane();
        for(int i=0; i<2; ++i) {
            comp.getComponent(i).setFont(font);
        }
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        frame.setSize(400, 100);
        frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }
}
```
IFrame könnte eine Lösung sein.


----------



## dFX (9. Dez 2005)

kann sein dass ich mich jetzt irre, aber ich erkenne da keine
zeile die den farbwert ändert ?  du legst zwar zu jeder komponente 
die schrift fest, aber ich würe gerne die schriftfarbe des titels ändern =)


----------



## André Uhres (9. Dez 2005)

Ja gut, das war mir auch bewusst. 
Ich kenne aber nur diese Möglichkeit dem Titel ein besonderes Aussehen zu geben.
Was hinter IFrame  steckt habe ich noch nicht näher untersucht. Vielleicht kann man ja damit was anfangen.


----------

